# Berlin Thursday Nighter Open-Sat. May 27



## MMC (Aug 19, 2005)

Just a reminder to all you madness maniacs out there, The Berlin Thursday Nighters will be holding their first of four open events this Saturday, May 27th from 7:00 till 3:00. The tournament will stage out of Dutch Harbor Marina. If you don't have a launching pass you may launch from the public ramps then check in at the marina to draw a boat number. Registration will close at 6:50 a.m. 

For all Thursday Night members this is the first of the weekend qualifiers for the championship event. For all others you are welcome to fish without having to pay a membership fee. 

100$ per team entry fee includes big bass. 10$ per team will go to the championship prize fund the rest will be paid out in prize money.

Contact Tournament Director John Whitaker (330) 353-5231 for additional details or questions.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Who won the tournament last night? I got scared and left!


----------



## MMC (Aug 19, 2005)

Mesink and Sega with 2 fish 4.3 something lbs. It got crazy out there but everyone got in safe. We had 15 teams. The numbers are starting to pick up. I think June is going to be good at Berlin.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Man that place must be tough fishing I seen were the Federation guys struggled there also, it was a 2 day event and the second day was at Westbranch. The winner had 9lb and 7lb were caught at Westbranch so that means 2lb for Berlin??

Mark


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Any results from today at Berlin???


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i dont know what happened at the open but i know of a club tourny that was out there and it only took alittle over 2lbs to win that and big bass was 2lbs.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

sounds like Berlin is fishing tough right now!


----------



## MMC (Aug 19, 2005)

You are all correct, fishing is tough at Berlin right now. Here are the Open results:

1st J. Whitaker / McLaughlin 5 fish, 8.73 lbs
2nd T. Whitaker / Risley 4 fish, 4.19 lbs
3rd Maggard / Castillo 3 fish 3.92 lbs

BB W. Mesink 3.77 lbs.

The first place bag was anchored with a 3.44 lb fish. 

Again, not great numbers but things are looking up. We did get a couple of nice fish in. I think June is going to be much better than May at Berlin. It couldn't get much worse. I am hoping for close to 20 teams on Thursday Night. We had 15 last Thursday.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

how many boats where at the open?


----------



## MMC (Aug 19, 2005)

We only had 8 teams show up. Everybody that showed up was a Thursday night regular. No open teams. The lake was pretty crowded with fishermen, I think they are starting to practice for the tournaments that are coming up the next few weekends at Berlin. I know some of you guys will be fishing in those events, Thursday night is a good chance to practice and feel out the lake before the weekend tourneys. Looking back at the weigh-in records for the last couple of years, June usually signals the 10# plus bags.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

How many boats showed up last night? Any idea on the weights? I was out there with ma family. We had a good evening catching a crappie and bass.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

20 boats 6 something won. We took second with a little over 4lbs. lost 2 nice fish at the boat.


----------

